# EOL for Topaz Studio?



## mcasan (Jul 13, 2019)

Yesterday I someone post on the Topaz Facebook page a message from someone at Topaz saying they were getting ready to pull the plug on Topaz Studio and replace it with something else.   I had heard nothing about that from Topaz.   So I wrote to their Support and asked if that story was true.   Below is the response.


"Hi Michael,

That is correct. We will be making an announcement early next week once the details have been finalized. The announcement will be made through email. If you haven't already, you can sign up for our mailing list here!

Emily Dworkin
Support Specialist
M-F: 8:30am-5:30pm CST"


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 14, 2019)

Interesting, thanks for sharing Michael


----------



## mcasan (Jul 18, 2019)

Update from Topaz.    Originally they were calling the new version Topaz Art Studio.   But that title evidently do not go over well.   So it now seems to be Studio 2.

https://topazlabs.com/topaz-studio-2/


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 18, 2019)

mcasan said:


> But that title evidently do not go over well.


There's a lot of that going around.


----------



## mcasan (Jul 23, 2019)

Evidently Topaz Studio 2 will launch on Thursday, July 25th.    So in the next day or so they should release a webpage where customers can check to see which Studio 2 products they will get for the Studio products they have previously purchased.


----------



## mcasan (Jul 25, 2019)

Topaz started rollout via emails tonight.   Studio 2 UI looks much better to me.   No time to play with all the adjustments. 

I guess they will have product pages published tomorrow (25th).


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jul 25, 2019)

I received my email about the upgrade to Topaz Studio 2 this morning (Thursday 25th), all installed.


----------



## Colin Grant (Jul 26, 2019)

[


mcasan said:


> Topaz started rollout via emails tonight.   Studio 2 UI looks much better to me.   No time to play with all the adjustments.
> 
> I guess they will have product pages published tomorrow (25th).


The software is available. It is called Studio 2 but I cannot get it to play nice with Lr on my Mac. It s interesting software though.


----------



## mcasan (Jul 26, 2019)

I am surprised they released it before they added the basic features in Studio 1 such as histogram, plugin handling, crop tool....etc.     I don't know if they had to show why they would no longer do R&D on Studio 1, or generate a few more dollars, or fit competition such as Luminar.

It loaded just fine on my iMac.  When I sent an edited image back to Lr Classic, S2 crashed.   I have sent the crash report to Topaz.


----------



## Colin Grant (Jul 26, 2019)

Likewise for me. Crash report sent to Topaz. Also S2 changes the metadata but Lr cannot process it.


----------



## mcasan (Jul 27, 2019)

It happened again to me.   They had asked me to turn on the logs so I sent them the logs and the crash report.   They had also mentioned something about metadata handling.   I would guess fixing this bug will be a high priority one.   It is hard to sell a Lr plugin that crashes every time to try to put the completed imaged back in the Lr Library.


----------



## Colin Grant (Jul 27, 2019)

Yes - this is the error in Lr


----------



## mcasan (Jul 28, 2019)

And some of the standalone AI apps do the same time when I go to them from Lr Classic and then close the edited file.    I did not check all the AI apps.


----------



## mcasan (Jul 30, 2019)

Last night Topaz released S2 2.0.2.   I was asked by tech support to give it a spin.   But 2.0.1 failed to see 2.0.2 as available on the Topaz servers.   So this morning I had to delete 2.0.1 and then download 2.0.2.   The new version did not crash on me as it completed the TIF editing in Lr Library.   This app seems to be in the condition of Alpha testing.   IMHO, this is not ready for public beta, much less public release.    Your mileage may vary.


----------



## mcasan (Jul 31, 2019)

Topaz released S2.0.3 last night which contained several corrections.   One of those is the fix for Mac versions seeing updates on Topaz servers.   They will release several new features next week that should bring S2 near feature parity to S1.     It is a refreshing change to interwork with a vendor who is responsive.   They had the first S2 webinar yesterday with 3000 attendees.    Typically of the webinars they released a coupon code for 20% off their products for around a week.  The code is in the quote below that was in their followup email.  

"Don't forget to take advantage of the Topaz coupon announced during the webinar, it is "Hazelweb719", a 20% discount on all products, valid through 8/5/2019. "


----------



## mcasan (Aug 12, 2019)

Topaz had released a series of dot releases bringing in bug fixes and new features.    They are making progress.  But like so many small companies in this market, they are using the public as both Alpha and Beta test groups.   :(


----------



## Colin Grant (Aug 12, 2019)

The updates are going well though and I got Studio 2 as a free upgrade so not much to complain about here. This version is much faster that the old Studio.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 12, 2019)

mcasan said:


> Topaz had released a series of dot releases bringing in bug fixes and new features.    They are making progress.  But like so many small companies in this market, they are using the public as both Alpha and Beta test groups.   :(


I don't think Adobe is considered a "small company".  Small minded, perhaps...


----------



## mcasan (Aug 12, 2019)

Never mentioned Adobe or would have included them as a small company in the post processing marketplace.   I was thinking of Skylum and a few others.


----------



## mcasan (Aug 15, 2019)

Topaz has made decent progress on fixing bugs and adding new features to Topaz Studio 2.    Russell, their VP of Development, said they will now drop from almost daily updates to weekly updates.


----------

